# 1 today



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

:-* My Purdey is one today!!! :-* 
I can't believe how quick the year has gone :'( so for all you new puppy owners I know its hard work but don't wish the time away enjoy every minute of the hectic daily routine 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PURDEY MAY YOU HAVE A LONG, HEALTHY AND VERY HAPPY LIFE XXXX


PS will post pics of party when downloaded!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

CK and I wish Purdey a Happy Birthday all the way from Canada ;D


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy first Purdey!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Happy happy birthday Purdey!!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy birthday Purdey!!

I'm still going to wish away the puppy days though...


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

Happy birthday!! Vinnie was 1 on tuesday!! gone so quick!!! but hey its been fun!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Vincent said:


> Happy birthday!! Vinnie was 1 on tuesday!! gone so quick!!! but hey its been fun!


 thankyou guys x
may I ask where you got vinnie vincent


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

barrel said:


> Vincent said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday!! Vinnie was 1 on tuesday!! gone so quick!!! but hey its been fun!
> ...


I only ask as we got Purdey from a Dorset breeder which would be half way between us. 
BB


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

I got Vinnie from Luton. I was wondering the same thing would be great if they were related. How is Purdey doing? 10 Months have just flown by!! He has stopped growing in height now, he just needs to fill out his teenager frame!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

I saw your pic s of Vinnie and its like seeing her double - GORGEOUS!! 
Purdey is 21 Kilos and stands 23" to her shoulder (hard measuring a moving dog!)
I was being a muppet as we had her party on the wed but her birthday was the tues -same as Vinnies..I must of been having a blonde moment and got confussed when writing the post! 
( I am blonde so no offence meant to anyone ;D)
Thought I might of found a long lost sibling for her but never mind.
Best wishes
BB

PS... are Purdeys measurements average? how big is Vinnie as being male slightly bigger I assume.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Here's to a belated Happy Birthday to Purdey ... Ziva and I have tried several times to post a happy birthday message along with a photo but
it just wouldn't take... so this time we will just say here's to many many more years of Vizsla fun, frolic and red dog love!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi BB,

I think Rosie and Purdey (maybe Vinnie too) are the same birth sign...we're right behind you. Can't wait to see the pics. Yeah, so I guess this makes them teenie-boppers. 

Sarah


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

sarahaf said:


> Hi BB,
> 
> I think Rosie and Purdey (maybe Vinnie too) are the same birth sign...we're right behind you. Can't wait to see the pics. Yeah, so I guess this makes them teenie-boppers.
> 
> ...


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi BB,

I'm a gemini too! And no teenie bopper. Rosie is about the same weight, a bit heavier maybe (we're trying to work on that). I'm not sure about her height, not measured it in a while.

Sarah


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi sarah when you say you are woking on her weight do you mean trying to put on or work off? 
You can see Purdeys ribs but she doesn't look underweight nor would I say overweight. She only eats about 300gm of kibble a day ( should have bout 330gms on average) Plus training treats and 1 hot dog and 2 slices of salami for recall when she's off lead (bout 30/40 mins)daily plus another 20/30 mins on lead walk daily. She's a total couch potato compared to most V's so always worried I am giving her too much/less food or too less exercise. ??? 
Ive been told an average female V is about 25kg and at a year they stop growing in height and just fill out muscle tone-do you know if this is correct? I shouldn't worry too much as she's very happy and healthy but just want to do the best for her xx
BB


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't worry! You are supposed to see ribs in a vizsla, we worry because we still can't. The vet told us she was a bit pudgy and could stand to trim down (not by a lot), we're trying to work on it but it's tough--like you say, the training treats, the indulgence treats, etc. I don't know what her exact weight is now, though. I'll let you know when we see the vet. I'll also let you know her height when we get it. If you can see ribs at all, I'd bet Purdey's not over.


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

BB

sorry i keep trying to get up the vets and weigh Vinnie but really busy and off on holiday Saturday! Last time Vinnie was weighed he was 25.8Kg and he is about 24" tall. He has now stopped growing in height i think and is putting on a bit more muscle on the front. his back legs are already pretty chunky! Vet reckons (if that means anything) that he will end up being 30Kg.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

hi guys thought I would share recent photo's of Purdey with you - does she look the right build??
BB


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

ps.. all three photo's are within the last 10 days.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

LOVE the party hat pic.

And she looks thrilled to be wearing it. ;D

She looks so healthy!

Happy birthday Pretty Purdey!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

After making her sit and wait for me to take sooooo many photos I think the novelty was wearing off!!!! ha ha 
can't believe we gone from this..... to this in a blink of an eye.  
excuse her beard in the second photo she has just destroyed her birthday pressi!!!!!


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Wonderful pics. I need to take more myself. What are her stats at the one year mark? Height and weight? We can see she is beautiful.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

BB,

She is absolutely beautiful! And definitely a bit trimmer than Rosie. Her weight looks just perfect in the pics, not over and not under.

Sarah


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

kathleenleff said:


> Happy Birthday! Wonderful pics. I need to take more myself. What are her stats at the one year mark? Height and weight? We can see she is beautiful.


thankyou xx
she's 21 kilos and 23" to shoulder approx.. her mum was slightly taller but I think Purdey might stop growing now- she will fill out in muscle instead.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 9, 2010)

I think she looks perfect in your photos! Congrats on having a lovely healthy 1 year old 

Your post has just made me realize that we will be on our honeymoon when our Cuba turns 1! We are such bad parents!! We'll have to have a belated birthday party for him when we get home... and have our puppy-sitter take his measurements for us on his birthday!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Kelly said:


> Your post has just made me realize that we will be on our honeymoon when our Cuba turns 1! We are such bad parents!!


No worries, Cuba won't know the difference


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yesterday was Rosie's birthday. We were mean and took her to the vet on her birthday. They gave us her weight, but it's too obscene to list here. He had told us before she was a bit over, so we'd be trying to reduce, but apparently not enough. Today he gave us a number, she needs to lose 8 lbs (about 3.5 kgs, a lot for a dog her size). FYI, when she meets her goal, that would put her within a kg of Purdey's weight. So we've gotta do better. I'm glad we have the info though, so now we know we're not on target. I'm not sure of her height, will see if they took it, or we can try to get it when she's not too wriggly.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY ROSIE xxxx

Your obviously doing a great job with Rosie cuz she looks fab x 
Dogs must of got different metabolisms just like us humans as I am sure Rosie must be more active than our Purdey Girl AKA 'Couch potato' ;D Does Rosie love her food?? Purdey will eat what I listed before but I have to add meat or veggies or she won't touch her kibble-I am not willing to change her food as its a very good quality food and she has a very sensitive stomach. What do you feed Rosie??
BB


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks BB! Rosie gets a ton of exercise (off leash 3 hours or so, 5 days a week plus daily 2-3 mile walks and sometimes more off leash time). Rosie's also a picky eater. We feed her some quality food (e.g., evo) and some junkier food (moist n meaty, which she loves). That said, I think the problem isn't the type of food she's eating but the amount of calories she takes in. She gets fed regular meals twice a day (was 3 times a day before we got the last feedback about her weight) that consist of dry food plus a topping of wet food, but the portions are too generous and we're going to cut the amount in half because of how many treats she gets for training, etc.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

wow thats a dedicated V owner for you! 
Purdey has been off lead for hour and half this afternoon and another half hour on lead this morning and she is a gonna- totally out for the count....... don't think she will be going out for her twilight walk tonight! 
you are doin probably twice as much as I am with Purdey so they must have different metabolisms??? like I said before she isn't as big as her mom so maybe she's gonna be small?
BB


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, BB. She does have a great, active life, but I really can't take the credit, we pay to have Rosie in a play group 5 days per week, and I'm not the one who does the bulk of the long walks w/ her (if I were, my own weight would be a lot better lol). As far as the metabolism goes, you'd be amazed how too many calories can overcome the best exercise routine for humans and I'm sure for dogs. And even a few too many calories can really add up over time. You may be feeding a lot fewer and smaller treats than we do, and smaller meals. Rosie's normal and healthy, no thyroid problem, so my guess is that it's mostly just plain ol' eating too much.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

P.S. FYI, it looks like Rosie's height is about 23.5 inches to shoulder. If I'm not mis-remembering the weight we got at the vet, converting lbs to kilos, she's approximately 26 kg (rounding up--like Vinnie she's 25.85). They want her to get down to 22.2 kg.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Purdey is due for her boosters in a few weeks so it will be interesting to see what the vet thinks of her general size/weight/height whether they are all in proportion. will post the results. 
BB


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

She looks so perfect in the pics, I bet you're fine


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We gave Rosie a bunch of belated birthday presents--she loved them


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

bless!
hope you all had a lovely time x


----------

